# Rockshox Reba SL



## Renard (3 Aug 2008)

Anyone have experience of this fork? Is it any good. I would be using it on a cross country bike at trail centres or on natural singletrack.


----------



## GilesM (5 Aug 2008)

No experience of this specific fork, but in general the Reba forks are all pretty good, I've been using a Reba Race on my hardtail for about a year now, no problems, perfect for most trail centre stuff, and as with all Rockshox forks, very reliable.

Sorry I can't be more help.

Giles


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2008)

Just replaced my worn out SID with a Reba SL. It's just a beefier heavier version of the SID really, the action is smoother and the stiffer stanchions make you feel more confident. It's definitely better than a SID when blasting over rocks. I am slightly concerned about the amount of oil seeping past the seal on the RH leg, which I think might be coming from the shock absorber but so far the fork still works fine. I didn't bother fixing up the lockout lever as I am seldom out of the saddle on climbs anyway.

BTW the cheapest price I could find was something like £219 at Merlin Cycles in Leyland; you get a 10% discount if you go to the shop to collect the forks. I see their current price is just under £200. See: http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=category&categoryId=16


----------



## Renard (6 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Got them this morning from that very shop. Looking forward to trying them out now.


----------



## trio25 (6 Aug 2008)

I have them on my bike, great fork and I defiently recommend them.


----------



## coldash (6 Aug 2008)

I've had the Reba SLs on my bike for three years. When I got them I noticed a lot of people reckoned that the recommended pressures were too high and ran both the +ve and -ve a lot lower. The recommended pressures for my weight were around 130/115 (+ve/-ve) and I've found that I prefer them at 90/80 psi.


----------



## coldash (2 Sep 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> I set mine up at 130 but have increased it to 140 + & - as I was afraid of bottoming them out. The manual said to set + & - the same to begin with. What is the advantage of running the -ve slightly lower?



Have a look here

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=183213&highlight=reba+pressure

for a lot of info on Reba set-ups.


----------



## Mr Pig (2 Sep 2008)

GilesM said:


> ... and as with all Rockshox forks, very reliable.



That's what I thought. But it turned out that the rebound damper on my Tora was unable to withstand the punishment of rolling the bike out of the shop! It packed in almost as soon as I bought the bike and weeks later I'm still waiting to hear about when it's getting fixed. 

And I'm not alone. Rockshox are not what they used to be. Not saying they're rubbish, but they were bombproof.


----------



## coldash (2 Sep 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> That's what I thought. But it turned out that the rebound damper on my Tora was unable to withstand the punishment of rolling the bike out of the shop! It packed in almost as soon as I bought the bike and weeks later I'm still waiting to hear about when it's getting fixed.
> 
> And I'm not alone. *Rockshox are not what they used to be*. Not saying they're rubbish, but they were bombproof.



You're right. They used to be crap . The quality got much better when SRAM took them over 4 or so years ago. Both RockShox forks in my household (one 3 years old, one 1 year old) have been used extensively and have been fault free.

At least you can get hold of RockShox service manuals. Marzocchi, for example, stop publishing them because of potential (US) law suits by prats who claimed to have had accidents as a result of being "encouraged" to service their own forks by downloading manuals and getting it wrong.


----------



## GilesM (3 Sep 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> That's what I thought. But it turned out that the rebound damper on my Tora was unable to withstand the punishment of rolling the bike out of the shop! It packed in almost as soon as I bought the bike and weeks later I'm still waiting to hear about when it's getting fixed.
> 
> And I'm not alone. Rockshox are not what they used to be. Not saying they're rubbish, but they were bombproof.



Touch wood, my Reba Race forks have been excellent, they been on over a year and I have had no problems, when you consider the abuse they have taken, this is very good. Also as Coldash mentions, the service manuals that are available are very good.

Hope you get yours sorted soon.

Giles


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2008)

Can someone link me to the service manual for the Reba?


----------



## GilesM (3 Sep 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Can someone link me to the service manual for the Reba?



IHTH

http://www.sram.com/en/service/

I should add, go to the technical manuals for dealers.


----------

